# ειστε vs. εισθε



## James Bates

Is there any difference between ειστε and εισθε? I know the former is the second person plural of "to be", i.e. "you are".


----------



## Perseas

_Είστε_ is Demotic Greek, the modern vernacular of the Greek language. So, this is the form you would mostly hear in every-day communications.
_Είσθε_ is Katharevousa, which preserves many archaic forms.

Both mean "you are" in plural or formal singular.


----------



## sotos

Είστε looks more correct to me and is close to the ancient εστέ. I don't know why some modern Greeks change the -στ- to -σθ- in many verbs.


----------



## James Bates

Sas efkharisto!


----------



## JuniorBoy

James Bates said:


> Sas efkharisto!


There is no difference between these two words.Both are understandable 

No problem.


----------



## Acestor

As Perseas says, the -σθε ending is indicative of more formal and mostly obsolete Greek (katharevousa) while the -στε ending is the prevalent form in Greek demotic. Είστε is the form taught in schools nowadays. Είσθε is out. The same happens with other verbs: θυμάστε is preferred over θυμάσθε, αφαιρείστε over αφαιρείσθε etc.


----------



## James Bates

Thank you


----------

